# GMNWoom 1st Sept Reddish Vale



## Yerman (Nov 28, 2012)

Now booked for 1.15 tee off. first 24 should be no problem possibly a few more if needed. Deposits may be needed later but total cost should be no more than Â£30 per player golf only.

Post if your interested.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Now booked for 1.15 tee off. first 24 should be no problem possibly a few more if needed. Deposits may be needed later but total cost should be no more than Â£30 per player golf only.

Post if your interested.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate put me down


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2012)

Interested for sure but I want to see what's on at my own gaff first and official fixtures are months away, I'll see if I can find this years


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2012)

Ignore that nonsense, I've just realised its a Sunday so yes definately interested.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Count me in pal.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah. Count me in. I'm working that night so I'll have to shoot straight off after the game though.


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks a good track, it's just around the corner from a customer of mine.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 28, 2012)

Put me down aswell.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 28, 2012)

Count me in.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in, my good man.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 28, 2012)

odd thought I had posted already,  I should be ok if it isnt an open.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, count me in.


----------



## gjbike (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes count me in


----------



## Yerman (Nov 30, 2012)

Not an open so anyone is welcome. So Far:

Birchy
Bluewolf
GJBike
Karl102
Liverbirdie
Louise_A
NWJocko
Qwerty
Stuart_C
Valentino
Yerman


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 1, 2012)

This date is good for me, cheers Yerman.


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2012)

Sundays should never clash with club comps so I'm in :thup:


----------



## Yerman (Dec 1, 2012)

Birchy
Bluewolf
Fish
GJBike
gregbwfc
Karl102
Liverbirdie
Louise_A
NWJocko
Qwerty
Stuart_C
Valentino
Yerman


----------



## Junior (Dec 1, 2012)

Count me in Yerman !!


----------



## Yerman (Dec 1, 2012)

Still room for more:

Birchy
Bluewolf
Fish
GJBike
gregbwfc
Junior
Karl102
Liverbirdie
Louise_A
NWJocko
Qwerty
Stuart_C
Valentino
Yerman


----------



## Yerman (Dec 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## Junior (Dec 30, 2012)

U need any money yet mate ?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2012)

i should be good for this!!

when is the first round in this GMNWoom taking place?   i am slighly lost.


----------



## Yerman (Dec 31, 2012)

No deposits needed yet - as its not until next sept I'll try to delay financial dmands as long as possible. Garyinderry added.

Still room for more:

Birchy
Bluewolf
Fish
Garyinderry
GJBike
gregbwfc
Junior
Karl102
Liverbirdie
Louise_A
NWJocko
Qwerty
Stuart_C
Valentino
Yerman


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i should be good for this!!

when is the first round in this GMNWoom taking place?   i am slighly lost.
		
Click to expand...

Hello gary, for more particular info on the GMNWOOM, see Birchy's blog:-

http://gmgolfnorthwest.blogspot.co.uk/


----------

